# Hello From Pennsylvania



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome, fellow Pennsylvanian.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Yay! We need more people from PA! Welcome!


----------



## Matty (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcomes!


----------



## janxaee (Dec 30, 2009)

Matty said:


> Hello all. My name is Matty and I own a 9 year old Irsh Draught gelding. His full name is Alison's Dermott Moon, he is registered with the Irish Draught Horse Society of North America. He also played in the movie "All's Faire In Love" that came out in 2009. I just got into horses not long ago. I help out with a non-profit organization called "Back In The Sattle Horse Adoption or (BITS). We rescue horses destined for the slaughter house, and adopt them out to good homes to spend the rest of their lives.
> 
> Back in the Saddle Horse Adoption, INC - A Network for Those That Wish to Help Horses!


Welcome!! I'm from south eastern pa


----------



## IlvQH (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello im also new to the forum not sure how to start but thought I would say hello to everyone my name is Michelle Im from CT and own a QH mare I have had her for 9yrs and she is the greatest. Just wanted to say hi to everyone and say I really enjoy this forum I wasnt sure how to post my own intro but wanted to say hi


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! I hope you find the forum informational! It is a fun way to get into contact with lots of different people! Let us know if you need anything!

Welcome from MN! Hope you find the forum helpful with any questions!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah ! I am from Central PA , near Penn State main campus , home of the Nittany Lions!
I have seen the BITS website....It looks like a great place.
Welcome to HF : )


----------



## Matty (Feb 12, 2010)

RadHenry09 said:


> Yeah ! I am from Central PA , near Penn State main campus , home of the Nittany Lions!
> I have seen the BITS website....It looks like a great place.
> Welcome to HF : )


I can make it from my house to state college in bout 40min. i go there alot.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow , I didnt realize it was so close.


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi. i just recently found this forum. i help out with a rescue place also, in Ohio. angels haven is the name of it. so many horses, so little money and homes for them. good for you!!


----------



## Matty (Feb 12, 2010)

JB44 said:


> Hi. i just recently found this forum. i help out with a rescue place also, in Ohio. angels haven is the name of it. so many horses, so little money and homes for them. good for you!!



Thank you. We put all our time and money into saving horses, its our passion.


----------

